# freehand mx briefmarkenrand



## meljune (22. April 2004)

hallo,

könnte mir jemand helfen?
wie kann ich in freehand ein briefmarken-zackenrand herstellen?

danke für eure mühe

mel


----------



## Fey (22. April 2004)

Hallo mel,

mit was für einer Version arbeitest du?

Beispiel 1:
In FreehandMX gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Effekten. Das kommt der Sache schon ziemlich nahe. Dazu erstellst du ein normales Rechteck. Das markierst du, rufst den Objekt-Inspektor auf und fügst dort einen Effekt hinzu (die Knopfleiste über dem Informations-Kasten). Dort wählst du den Effekt "ausgefranst" und spielst ein wenig mit den Werten rum.

Beispiel 2:
Du erstellst ein Dreieck mit dem Pfadwerkzeug, welches nach unten offen ist. Dann rufst du das Panel zum Transformieren auf und unter dem Punkt "Verschiebung" (gleich das erste Symbol) gibst du die Verschiebung der X-Achse ein und bei Kopien die Menge, die du benötigst. Jetzt gruppierst du die Dreiecke und geht im Transformations-Panel auf den Punkt "Drehen" (direkt darunter). Dort jetzt den Drehungswinkel eingeben und die Kopien angeben. Das Ganze musst du jetzt per Hand noch ein wenig ausrichten.

Ich habe mir jetzt für die beiden Beispiele nicht viel Zeit genommen. Noch ein wenig Handarbeit und es kommen ganz gute Ergebnisse bei raus.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,
du könntest auch so vorgehen:

du erstellst dir für die Briefmarke ein Rechteck dann setzt du an eine Ecke ein Kreis und an die gegenüberliegende auch einen, nun markierst du beide und wendest das mischen Werkzeug, welches du unter den Xtra-Funktionen findest an. In den Objekteinstellungen kannst du die Anzahl der nun entstandenen Kreise anpassen, hebe nun die Gruppierung 2x auf , dann alle Kreise vereinigen und mit dem Rechteck der Briefmarke markieren nun nur noch Öffnung anwenden und voila du hast ein Rechteck mit einem Briefmarkenrand!

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und wenn du noch Fragen hast einfach posten.

MFG
DirtyWorld


----------

